# camber kits the adjecment bolts need to buy



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hi i just bought my H&R sport springs and the KYB AGX and i need the camber kit not the plates but the bolts where can i find a site to get them for a good $ or if anyone is selling camber kits thxs





95'200sx se-r h&r sport springs, kyb agx,hotshot headers and hi-flow cat. 2 1/4 piping, uped the ign:to 17,projector lights,

next mod: SR20DET
e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

They are not toally necessary. Most people are able toget their cars within the factory specs. without them. The other reason people don;t use them is because htey slip. They allow for adjustment by neing smaller in diameter than the OEM bolt. This means the only thing keeping the bolt centered is the pressure applied by the nut. Under street driving and track driving conditions these bolts can slip and your alignment will change.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

So, wes your saying that it is not good to get the camber kit and let it be? i really dont want my tires being cambered badly and wearing out fast ?


----------

